# Saturday Surprise



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I had a visitor this past Saturday.......the man with the beard is our BMW manager


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

That looks cool!!! 
Did Donnie come to Chicago or did you go down to th PC ? 
Donnie is such a great guy!

Irv I am just loving my car !!! 
YOU DA MAN!!!

I am hoping to complete some M Driving schools in the future!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Donnie stopped by to say "Hi " on his way to the races in Elkart ,WI.. I'm sure he'll do well ! He'a already a winner !


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

IrvRobinson said:


> I had a visitor this past Saturday.......the man with the beard is our BMW manager


Leaving Friday evening to go see Donnie race on Saturday. Hope the weather holds.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

For anyone interested, the event will be streamed live at the site below:

http://www.speedcasttv.com/scca/


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes...I was on my way to Road America for the SCCA National Championships. I could not get that close to Chicago without stopping by to see my good friend Irv Robinson. The week was full of surpises when I saw Dave & Jan show up at the track. They took delivery with us at the PC and then returned for a 1-day school. It was a really nice surprise to see them and their friends. I know I had at least four cheering for me! Details of the race will follow.

All the best,
Donnie


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Check out the start of my race on the link below. The car up in the air was the result of him hitting my left rear.

http://wedgeracing.com/video/Runoffs 09 Start - Womer spin.wmv

I managed to continue and make it up as high as 3rd place with the 2nd place car in front of me. Unofrtunately, this would not be the only time I would see the underneath side of one of my competitor's.

donnie


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Donnie: So what kind of top speed could you achieve on this track?


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

All of the cars on my class have the same engine from 1964 era. 65hp will get you to 120mph down hill with a tail wind!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

whoa Donnie that was a close one 

stay safe !


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

willwin2day said:


> All of the cars on my class have the same engine from 1964 era. 65hp will get you to 120mph down hill with a tail wind!


No wonder you love running around the PCD in M3s, M5s, and M6s! Nonetheless......bet that tire rubbing made you pucker right up! :tsk:

tc and drive safe.:angel:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Donnie,

So is it Formula Ford with the old 1600cc Ford 4 cylinder? If so, my late wife had a Pinto with that engine and I'm surprised you can go that fast. She bought it before we married and reminded me when I complained that I was in on the purchase. The shifter came out in her hand at an intersection once. The engine was reliable, however. I had to remove the oil filter by hammering a pin punch through it at the base. It vibrated tighter in the 3 months or so between oil changes. Not much of a car but the engine was only a problem for the silliness with the oil filter and the lack of power.

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Donnie is in Formula Vee which uses the VW 1200cc aircooled engine and various VW parts. Not a lot of mass to get moving with those cars.

If you click on the link I posted earlier in this thread, they will be replaying the entire race on Sunday October 11th. You'll see the second reference Donnie is talking about near the end of the race.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan. I had an air cooled VW too, a dune buggy. Didn't look like Donnie's car. I changed the engine once by just standing over it and lifting it off and onto a creeper. I can't imagine picking up another car engine like this. 

Jim


----------

